# Carleton & York Regiment April 1945



## Dennisz (2 Oct 2014)

On 20 april 1945 my home village Hoogland in Holland was entered by the first groups from the Carleton & York regiment. Im searching for information about this. So far I have found the war diary and several "general" stories that doesn't give much detailed information to connect it with the local stories.

On the 20th the CYR came from the Nijkerk area following 2 roads to Hoogland. At the neighbourhood Haartje / Zevenhuizen they encountered some german resistance dug in on the sandhill from the highway who was in construction. In the neighbourhood Zielhorst/Brand a farmhouse was shot by a tank. On that samengevat day there was an encounter on the neighbourhood Ham with a German roadblock. In the next days the CYR established a frontline in the middle of the village around the milkfactory. How they further moved up to the final line towards the Grebbe Line is still not clear. After the "24th the CYR was released by the WNSR until liberation day.

If anyone can provide me with more details would be of great help.


----------



## FJAG (2 Oct 2014)

As a starting point, the CYR have been amalgamated into the what is now the Royal New Brunswick Regiment. Here's their Wikipedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Royal_New_Brunswick_Regiment

and a Wordpress page:

http://carletonandyork.wordpress.com/

Their Official CF webpage:

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/1-royal-new-brunswick-regiment/index.page

Their Canada at War page:

http://www.canadaatwar.ca/regiment/18/the-carleton-and-york-regiment/

and a New Brunswick government webpage:

http://www.gnb.ca/legis/publications/historic/colours-e.asp

 :cheers:


----------

